# Help me find this toilet seat.



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

this is a Sperzel spring loaded seat. It should normally sit in the open position. I have an eccentric customer that wants this restroom to look "dated".
Thanks for any input.
Robert


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They got em here... see pic below... :laughing:

or, try here...


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

> They got em here... see pic below... :laughing:
> 
> or, try here...
> Attached Images


Would you mind picking one up for me?:thumbup:

I emailed that .com and he's on vacation till the 9th.
thanks for the tip though.


----------



## NYC Plumber (May 4, 2011)

Wow thats a really nice look he going for. Lol
I like the open front seats for resi, lol


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Its home w elderly people right what functions do they want, like a soft shut type


----------



## rvaughnp (Nov 19, 2009)

It's actually for his hanger. The guy is loaded and gets what he wants. He has an office that is nothing but 50's stuff; type writter, phone, stereo. He has a coat rack with 50's style hats and a rain coat is the corner.


----------

